# IBS Group website chosen as a JCHI Editor's Select Site



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The Journal of Consumer Health on the Internet, Vol. 9(2) 2005, a professional peer-reviewed journal published by Haworth Press, selected the IBS Self Help and Support Group website, http://www.ibsgroup.org, as an Editor's Select Site.For each issue of Journal of Consumer Health on the Internet, the editor selects three to five health care sites containing high-quality health care information on a given subject. Each select site has been subjected to rigorous evaluation criteria. Evaluation criteria include: reputation of the producer/publisher of the site; bias; content and scope of information provided (including types of information providedâ€"general overviews or specific conditions, treatments, etc.); intended audience (professionals, adults, teens, or children); currency of site updates; and viability of links. Dead links and changing URLs are a problematic reality of Internet usage. The selected sites have exhibited stability in providing long-term access to quality information.Other Editor's Select Sites in this issue were:Crohnâ€™s and Colitis Foundation of America (CCFA)<http://www.ccfa.org/>National Digestive Diseases Information Clearinghouse (NDDIC) <http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/> The Journal of Consumer Health on the Internet is available online at http://www.haworthpress.com/web/JCHIÂ© 2005 by The Haworth Press, Inc.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

Way to go Jeff!Looks as though all your hard work pays off.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

So the million dollar check (USD or CAD) to further your research is in the mail?








Actually, congrats on being selected!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I think the recognition is probably worthy enough!Jeff


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Congradulations Jeff.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

great work jeff!!!!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

That's so great. Congrats!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congratulations Jeff!This is quite an honor and.. well deserved.BQ


----------

